# Successful evening hunt - graphic pictures



## Ferguson K (May 6, 2016)

My husband and I like to take working vacations. We typically help my dad around ithe ranch, 6500 acres of deer and wild hogs, with bigger projects has been putting off. This week we've been spending the HOT (in the 100s) days working on the remodel of his house and the nights/mornings stalking pigs. 


Tuesday's stalk led us to a group of about 40 hogs. 10 or so adults, 10 or so juvenile, and 20 or so piglets from the sows. We watched them for a while, marked their location, and prepared ourselves for a stalk. That evening they didn't return. Instead we got a large black boar. He was cut up for coyote bait... to smelly to eat. Nothing like cooking up tainted hog meat...

By Thursday we realii a they had moved, so did we. To the pond out by the creek. We downed 14 pigs in a matter of minutes. I do believe we have a full freezer now! 10 of them were grill sized pigs, less than 40lbs. We cut them in half, they'll be grilled or smoked this way.

Gave one pig and one piglet to Juan for helping us cut them up, gave three little ones to my dad and a couple of hand because he wanted them. The rest will be going in my freezer.

Yummy!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 6, 2016)

Nice haul!   Can't do much better than a freezer full of pork!


----------



## Baymule (May 6, 2016)

What a great hunt! Nice little piggies, just the right size for BBQ!


----------



## Ferguson K (May 6, 2016)

We're going to grill one this evening. I can't wait.


----------



## Ferguson K (May 6, 2016)

Just got four more in the trap we set to see if there were any left. There was. These four are from a different group, different bloodlines, different colors.


----------



## Bossroo (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Ferguson K (May 6, 2016)

20 pigs total this week taken. 14 going home with us. We're having to stop on the way home and get another small freezer.


----------



## Ferguson K (May 6, 2016)




----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Latestarter (May 6, 2016)

Your dad has a nice setup for processing game. Guess that kinda goes with working on a hunting ranch. Nice haul on the fresh pork! I'm sure you didn't even dent the hog population either.


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 6, 2016)

Nice haul of meat there! Send some my way  But for real, way to go! 20 nice looking hogs is awesome!


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 6, 2016)

Good job.


----------



## Mini Horses (May 6, 2016)

Nice haul.  WOW -- the set-up is  super GREAT!!   Hairy rascals aren't they?   You did good.  

I plan to send my 2 little guys to freezer camp -- LOL raised the hard way -- & plan to get a kill & chill deal.   So, will be dealing with carcass soon and I WON'T miss the gutting.     But, I will have nice fat to render.


----------



## TAH (May 6, 2016)

Wow what a lot of Piggy's. A will dream of eating them.


----------



## babsbag (May 6, 2016)

That's one way to fill a freezer and have fun doing it. Let nature raise them and you reap the rewards. Good score.


----------



## Young At Heart (May 6, 2016)

Wow, Nice work! Hogs almost destroyed the creekbed that feeds our pond last year. We built a hog trap and never saw them again wouldn't you know. What is your favorite way to cook them and what is the best size for eating? Thanks!


----------



## Ferguson K (May 6, 2016)

We typically grill wild hogs under 75lbs. A little bigger than this we usually make sausage out of. 

The smaller hogs you can cut down the spine and stick straight on the grill. Give me a couple of hours I'll post an example. We're grilling one now.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 6, 2016)

Impressive.


----------



## Ferguson K (May 6, 2016)

Finished product. Yum!


----------



## TAH (May 6, 2016)

Why did you have to do that. I'am sitting here staring at the pic is looks so good


----------



## Baymule (May 6, 2016)

Way to go!!!  That is a nice looking pile of meat! 

Feral hogs are such a problem that it is open season, no limit, can hunt night or day and even shoot them from helicopters.


----------



## Ferguson K (May 7, 2016)

Theyre fun to hunt, too. Theyre smarter than people think.


----------



## Baymule (May 8, 2016)

Ferguson K said:


> Theyre fun to hunt, too. Theyre smarter than people think.


People try to put human thinking and emotions on animals. Thank you Disney!  To have a real understanding of animals, you have to understand their thinking and motivations. I would not only agree with you, but go a step even further.......feral hogs just might be smarter than some people I know.....


----------



## Suburban Rabbits (Jan 20, 2019)

Sometime I wish we had those hogs around here, but on the other hand, it would be a major problem for our farm lands ..... never mind, bring them here (eastern KY), I would like to hunt and eat them too much


----------



## Baymule (Jan 20, 2019)

Suburban Rabbits said:


> Sometime I wish we had those hogs around here, but on the other hand, it would be a major problem for our farm lands ..... never mind, bring them here (eastern KY), I would like to hunt and eat them too much


Better yet, come to Texas and shoot all you want. I'm sure that you could find a willing landowner that would love for you to decimate the feral hog population. LOL


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 20, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Better yet, come to Texas and shoot all you want. I'm sure that you could find a willing landowner that would love for you to decimate the feral hog population. LOL


Like this?


----------



## Baymule (Jan 20, 2019)

That looks like fun. I have heard that helicopter hog hunts are quite lucrative. Helicopter hog hunting is legal in Texas. Nobody cares about the "sportsmanship", just kill the destructive varmits.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 20, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Like this?



That looks like it would be difficult.


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 20, 2019)

Suburban Rabbits said:


> Sometime I wish we had those hogs around here, but on the other hand, it would be a major problem for our farm lands ..... never mind, bring them here (eastern KY), I would like to hunt and eat them too much


I saw some of the damage they do to the Smokey Mt national park, years ago.  They actually had some sections Fenced off so that the "native fauna" could grow because the hogs had done so much damage.  Believe me, you don't want them.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 21, 2019)

There is an open season on the feral hogs in South Carolina.  Those thing destroyed whole sections of state forests as well as farm crop lands.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 22, 2019)

OneFineAcre said:


> That looks like it would be difficult.


Hunting from a helicopter is easier than hunting from a moving vehicle and hunting from a moving vehicle isn't all that difficult.


----------



## Carla D (Jan 24, 2019)

Dumb question: Does anyone hunt wild hog on foot like what’s done with deer? Or is that way to dangerous. I’m sure they can be just as mean and aggressive as they are destructive.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 25, 2019)

Carla D said:


> Dumb question: Does anyone hunt wild hog on foot like what’s done with deer? Or is that way to dangerous. I’m sure they can be just as mean and aggressive as they are destructive.


I have, and it's no more dangerous than any other kind of hunt (bear and mountain lions excepted).
The problem is their acute sense of smell and the fact they are predominantly nocturnal. They'll smell you before you even see them most times. The ones I've shot were from 100+ yards away with a good scope and a .270 Weatherby with a good tac light and a dot laser. You'll get one good shot and then maybe one running shot before they scatter so much you don't get a shot.
Most people here hunt them from a blind..like a deer stand, set in front of a corn feeder or hunt them on foot with a pack of yellow or black mouth cur dogs.

Trapping them is the preferred way of dealing with them tho. You can catch a bunch at one time.
Building and selling hog traps is a pretty big business in Texas and much of the South and they are getting pretty techie nowadays.
https://www.progressivecattle.com/t...oarbuster-a-hybrid-trap-to-control-feral-hogs


----------



## Carla D (Jan 25, 2019)

greybeard said:


> I have, and it's no more dangerous than any other kind of hunt (bear and mountain lions excepted).
> The problem is their acute sense of smell and the fact they are predominantly nocturnal. They'll smell you before you even see them most times. The ones I've shot were from 100+ yards away with a good scope and a .270 Weatherby with a good tac light and a dot laser. You'll get one good shot and then maybe one running shot before they scatter so much you don't get a shot.
> Most people here hunt them from a blind..like a deer stand, set in front of a corn feeder or hunt them on foot with a pack of yellow or black mouth cur dogs.
> 
> ...


We could have used a boar buster a few months ago when our piglets decided to bust out of their pasture.


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 25, 2019)

hog hunting around here is a pretty big deal and since there are bazillions of them here no one cares how many you shoot.  lots of folks use dogs to bay them. I have a friend who hunts on my property and he keeps himself, me and several of my family members supplied with pork.  we also donate quite a bit to some of the local food pantries.  even a big old male is ok made into sausage.  two Thanksgivings ago I got about a 80 pounder that I smoked for several hours on the grill.  it was  delish.  there are only two things in the mountains and woods around me that can make me nervous when i'm out alone, one is wild hogs and the other is a mountain lion.  neither have much respect for humans.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 25, 2019)

goatgurl said:


> only two things in the mountains and woods around me that can make me nervous when i'm out alone, one is wild hogs and the other is a mountain lion. neither have much respect for humans.


You be careful out there!


----------



## Carla D (Jan 25, 2019)

goatgurl said:


> hog hunting around here is a pretty big deal and since there are bazillions of them here no one cares how many you shoot.  lots of folks use dogs to bay them. I have a friend who hunts on my property and he keeps himself, me and several of my family members supplied with pork.  we also donate quite a bit to some of the local food pantries.  even a big old male is ok made into sausage.  two Thanksgivings ago I got about a 80 pounder that I smoked for several hours on the grill.  it was  delish.  there are only two things in the mountains and woods around me that can make me nervous when i'm out alone, one is wild hogs and the other is a mountain lion.  neither have much respect for humans.


Yes, I’m betting neither of them would be any fun to stumble upon or realize they’ve been following you.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Jan 26, 2019)

We are now having problems with hunting deer in west Tn. Any one that kills a deer has to have the meat tested for the Chronic Wasting Disease. We were given two legs in Nov. I cut them up and now I have to throw the meat away.


----------



## Carla D (Jan 26, 2019)

MiniSilkys said:


> We are now having problems with hunting deer in west Tn. Any one that kills a deer has to have the meat tested for the Chronic Wasting Disease. We were given two legs in Nov. I cut them up and now I have to throw the meat away.


That is horrible! Having to waste any meat is a horrible feeling. But, I guess it’s better than the alternative. We need to be watchful of CWD here as well. It’s bad in other parts of this state along with cattle, I think.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Jan 26, 2019)

I know! I was ready for some stir fry and deer burgers. We have a family of 6 on our farm. They come out every evening around 5 in the back field and then around 10 they come up about 200 ft from the house to eat the honeysuckle. My dog barks his head off and I try to make them leave but they won't until we get the gun.  The field where the honeysuckle is at is where I have my garden every year. So I don't want them there.


----------

